

An Introduction to 5 Data Models - zhiping
https://www.bookofbrilliantthings.com/book/rts/data-models

======
alexro
Missing out the RDF data model

~~~
drunkpotato
RDF is an implementation of a graph model with named nodes and edges.
<http://www.w3.org/TR/rdf-concepts/#section-data-model>

